# Playing bass through a guitar rig?



## Swardi19 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello everyone. I have a small Fender Rumble bass amplifier with 1 15" speaker (not sure on the wattage) and I'm afraid it doesn't have the juice when playing with the band. I have the volume maxed out and I'm still having problems being heard. I play a little guitar on the side for kicks and have a Vetta combo and a 5150 II half stack. When I want to play bass at my place I usually just plug up to the 5150 and put it on the clean channel and it sounds great. If I was to use the 5150 as a replacement bass rig would that hurt anything in the long run? Would the speakers or head hold up? What about replacing the speakers with bass speakers, would that help? I don't know much about this kind of stuff so I was hoping I could get some advice from you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sonicboom (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there, I'm playing a warwick passive corvette through a Bugera 6262 into an ashdown mag1x15 cab with a dbx131 graphiq eq in the effects loop and let me tell you. It's badass. (Just till i get my ABM500rc and 4x10 off course)
You can play bass through a guitar amp(head preferably) as long as you go through a bass cab. the eq is obviously shaped for guitar, but a decent eq pedal or rackmount should take care of it.
Just make sure the ohmage of the head matches the cab

Rock on


----------



## Harry (Nov 1, 2008)

Bear in mind with guitar speakers, is their frequency range is different to that of a bass speaker.
You'll lose the fundamental frequency of the really low notes on a bass when playing through guitar speakers.
You should be okay, obviously just don't crank the bass knob all the way up.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Nov 1, 2008)

I imagine it would be fine if you use an EQ in front and lower the bass frequency.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Nov 1, 2008)

AinMatter


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 1, 2008)

The amp head will do fine. I've seen loads of guys use jcm800s as bass heads. However the speakers will get worn and tear after continual use with the bass. So use a bass cab with the guitar head.


----------



## scotthott (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice post. But i want to know about this site.


----------



## skeels (Dec 20, 2011)

^Blerf?


----------

